# can my siamese fighter fish hear me



## Ice fish (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi I'd like to know if my fish can hear me. When I went for holiday my mum used to feed my fish. While my mum fed my fish she used to speak to it. Now whenever it hears my mums voice it starts getting exited. But whenever I try to play with it , it just stays still at the top of the tank.


----------



## Ice fish (Dec 18, 2012)

Test want to see how I get the reply


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry I can't answer your question but I've moved this over to fish keeping so maybe someone will be able to tell you the answer


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fish recognise magnetic fields, they have a line of pores down the middle of their flanks which is a sensory organ, I can't for the life of me remember what it's called, but they can recognise individuals, and it's been proven they will recognise the hand that feeds them. When I kept tropical fish some time ago, when I walked in the room they would all come out and see me, I even had one catfish who was hand tame.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

They certainly respond to loud noises as well. Mine startle when my one-year-old starts having a temper tantrum!


----------



## Ice fish (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help but how do I move my posts to that fish area


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Here you go, this explains it better:

Do fish have ears


----------

